# Albert Gallatin Mackey



## My Freemasonry (Apr 16, 2017)

In Masonic circles, few names carry the weight that comes with the eminent that of Albert Gallatin Mackey. Mostly known as a Masonic historian, author, and scholar, Mackey was also an educator and a medical doctor prior to his lifting the Masonic pen. Yet, this great accomplishments are eclipsed in the shadow of two of his biggest achievements in collecting and publishing Masonic wisdom and knowledge in his magnum opus, the _Encyclopedia of Freemasonry, in 1873, _and through his Masonic periodical works including _The Southern and Western Masonic Miscellany — _a project he maintained at his own expense_, _in 1852. Although Mackey’s life work centered on Freemasonry, it didn’t start out that way — beginning with much simpler objective that would come to fuel his passion for chronicling the world of Freemasonry.

Born on March 12, 1807, in Charleston, South Carolina, a young Albert Mackey began his working career as an educator. Once through his studies, Mackey worked as a teacher to earn the resources necessary to attend medical school. Upon completion, Mackey returned to Charleston to begin his life. After twenty years of practicing medicine (1834-1854), he left the profession in order to become a full-time author writing about a variety of subjects but in particular about the Middle Ages, language, and Freemasonry.





An Encyclopedia of Freemasonry, 1916


Mackey was initiated into Saint Andrews Lodge No. 10 in Charleston, South Carolina in 1841 where he moved through the lodge chairs. Mackey went on to associate with Solomon’s Lodge, No. 1, in Charleston where, 1842, he was elected “Worshipful Master.” He then held the position of Grand Secretary from 1842 until 1867. Albert Mackey went on to hold numerous positions and to be affiliated with numerous other Masonic Lodges.

In the time that he was affiliated with Freemasonry, Mackey produced many different works about the fraternity. His first Masonic piece, _A Lexicon of Freemasonry_, was published in 1845. He then wrote _The Mystic Tie in_ 1851, _History of Freemasonry in South Carolina in _1861 and, in 1874, the opus he is most known for, the _Encyclopedia of Freemasonry_. At different intervals, Mackey edited the _Western Masonic Miscellany_ (1849-54), the _Masonic Quarterly Review_ (1857-58), the _American Freemason_ (1859-60), _Mackey’s National Freemason_ (1871-74) and the _Voice of Freemasonry_ (1875-79). Said of Mackey and his work to encapsulate the Masonic landmarks:


…his reduction to writing of twenty-five principles of Masonic law, whether or no they are all true landmarks, was a feat of no mean proportions. His list gave other Masonic thinkers a solid foundation from which to take off on expeditions into what was then an unexplored Masonic field. (read more of variations of the landmarks under Masonic Symbols)​
After a long and illustrious career, Albert Gallatin Mackey passed away in Fortress Monroe, Virginia, on June 21, 1881. Said before the Supreme Council for the Southern Jurisdiction by Past Georgia Grand Master Henry Buist at Mackey’s eulogy:


He was a fearless and gifted speaker; his language was courteous and manner dignified; and occasionally, in his earnestness to maintain what he conceived to be right, he became animated and eloquent. Positive in his convictions, he was bold in their advocacy. His course of action once determined on, supported by an approving conscience no fear or disfavor or discomfiture could swerve him from his fixed purpose. Whatever was the emergency, he was always equal to it. Where others doubted. he was confident; where others faltered, he was immovable; where others queried, he affirmed. He was faithful to every public and Masonic duty. Treachery found no place in his character. He never betrayed a trust. He was eminently sincere and loyal to his friends, and those who were most intimately associated with him learned to appreciate him the most. He was generous and frank in his impulses, and cherished malice toward none, and charity for all. His monument is in the hearts of those who knew him longest and best. He is no longer of this earth. His work among men is ended; his earthly record is complete.​
In 2001, the Scottish Rite Research Society established the Albert Gallatin Mackey Award for Lifetime Achievement and Excellence in Masonic Scholarship. The lifetime achievement award is given to individuals whose works have received longstanding universal recognition by Masonic scholars and the excellence in Masonic scholarship is presented to individuals whose original works published by the society are distinguished by their superior achievement.

Today you can find the tomb of Albert Gallatin Mackey at Glenwood Cemetery in Washington D.C.

*Works by (and with) Albert Gallatin Mackey:*


_A Lexicon of Freemasonry; Containing a Definition of All Its Communicable Terms, Notices of Its History, Traditions, and Antiquities, and an Account



_. 2nd ed., 1852
The Principles of Masonic Law





, 1856
_The Mystic Tie



_ 1867
_An Encyclopedia of Freemasonry and Its Kindred Sciences, Vols I and II (New and Revised Edition)



_ , 1873; reprinted in 1878
_An Encyclopedia of Freemasonry and its Kindred Sciences : comprising the whole range of arts, sciences and literature as connected with the institution_ 1927
The Symbolism of Freemasonry





, 1882
_The History of Freemasonry: Its Legends and Traditions





,_ with William R. Singleton, 1906
_Masonry defined : a liberal masonic education ; information every mason should have, compiled from the writings of Dr. Albert G. Mackey and many other eminent authorities. _3rd ed, 1925
_A Manual of the Lodge: Or, Monitorial Instructions in the Degrees of Entered Apprentice, Fellow Craft, and Master Mason, Arranged in Accordance with the American System of Lectures, to Which Are Added the Ceremonies of the Order of Past Master, Relating to Installations, Dedications, Consecrations, Laying of Corner Stones, Etc.



_, 1870
_Book of the Chapter or Monitorial Instructions in the Degrees of Mark, Past and Most Excellent Master of the Royal Arch



_, 1870





 







Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 16, 2017)

A great man!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 17, 2017)

A good compiler of information but a lousy Brother in practice.


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 18, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> A good compiler of information but a lousy Brother in practice.



How so?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 18, 2017)

Good and fair question, i suppose. I had to think of my response without sounding too personal about the man. Afterall, i've never met the man and honestly can appreciate his contributions to Masonry. 

Honestly i do. He did compile some really good works.

But Dr. Mackey was still a man though who didn't practice a genuine Masonry enough to rise above the politics in the world and in American Freemasonry during his day. 

He, Pike and many Brothers chose to hold certain legitimate  Masonic bodies in contempt and at a perputual distance. Not only Prince Hall Masonry but the Supreme Council of Louisiana and Cerneau inspired Rites. It wasn't Brotherly at all.

There was a Brother in Washington State named William Upton who held the seat of Grand Master in the GLofWA jurisdiction. He tried to practice a form of Masonry truer to its principles. He not only talked the talk but also walked the walk. This man and Brother wrote a book, Light On A Dark Subject and went so far as to adopt fraternal relations with Prince Hall Masons in that State. It caused a storm and other State GLs gave Washington State Masons enough hell to make them turn back from their decision. 

Nonetheless this was Masonry in practice on the part of Masons who went against the politico-socio norms of the day. Mackey on the other hand, simply went with the flow.

He 'preached' a good view of Masonry as being the "Brotherhood of Man under the Fatherhood of God". However it's my opinion that this wasn't the case in his real life.


----------

